# Broken window stay



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Please can anyone advise how I replace the window stay on a swift 2009 sundance van, as I have just broken mine on the bottom fitting (window catch end) and I can't see how to remove the catch from the window.

T


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon, 

Swift tend to use Polyplastic windows which are supplied to them from Miriad Products, a trade supplier to the industry. Contact your preferred dealer, and so long as they are either a Miriad account holder or have access to Swift parts they will be able to assist.

Miriad only sell the stays pre-packaged in pairs, however Swift sell them individually. The length of the stay is measured from the end of the outer tube where the locking knob is to the hinge at the other end.

A 2009 Sundance 590RS lists the following stays as per the attached image which shows SSP excluding VAT.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Chris, is it easy to take the old catch off?

T


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon T, 

The stay is screwed on to the frame and will either be screwed on to the window, or there will be a small pin hole you will need to push something in to depress the catch and it will slide off.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

All sorted, little hole on the front of the catch, push a small screwdriver in this hole and the catch slides off, new one just slides back on, two screws on the window stay top fitting and all good again.

T


----------

